# Sticky  RULES: WTS/B/T Pipe Stuff



## Cigar Admin (Jun 2, 2015)

*Important: 100 Post Rule*

You must have at least *100 post *before you can post a new thread (or reply to a thread) in this section.

Anything pipe related can be listed here either for sale, buy, or trade.

*NOTE:* If you are uncertain about whether it's appropriate to sell a particular item here ... it's probably not.

*Rule 1: *
All threads started should have the prefix WTB (Want To Buy), WTS (Want to Sell), WTT (Want to Trade) in the thread title.

*Rule 2:*
Do not highjack someone else's thread. Start your own new thread stating such.

*Rule 3:*
This is not an auction room. State a price if you are selling. Any "highest bid" type threads/posts will be promptly deleted.

*Rule 4:*
This forum is only for Puff.com private party sales. Do not post here if you are a retailer/distributor/etc. There is a retailers section for retailers to offer their goods.

*Rule 5:*
Price. Anyone selling something here can sell it for whatever he or she wants...within reason. While "buyer beware" is always recommended, price gouging is frowned upon and not in the spirit of this forum. If someone notices these types of threads, they should not be commented on in the open forum. Instead, these instances can be handled in a pm to the seller, or in the form of a Reported Post.

*Rule 6:*
Puff, its admins & moderators cannot, & will not be held responsible in any way shape or form for any deal gone bad.
As a buyer, be aware it's always possible that you can get screwed by the seller. Get to know the seller, get references, look at their past history, etc. before you do the deal. 
Sellers also have things to worry about like bounced checks etc. from buyers. Know the risks before you post to buy or sell.

*Rule 7:*
In WTT threads, accurately state what you are looking for in trade.
If posting to do a trade (WTT), post as close as possible as to what you are looking for in trade. There have been a few complaints that many times a WTT thread becomes a private message auction of sorts.

*Rule 8:*
Raffles, lotteries, or any other offers resembling "games of chance" for profit are prohibited.

*Rule 10:*
If you actually build/create the product you are selling and can make multiple quantities of the item or you're selling through a website, then it should not be listed here - it should be listed in the *Pipe Retailers Forum* here on Puff.com.

*Rule 11:* In the event that a seller or buyer does not fulfill their end of the "deal", Negative Trader Feedback should be given to alert others that a deal has gone "sour". Also, if a potential buyer(s) changes their mind, have the courtesy to pm the seller, so the sale can move forward. Negative Trader Feedback should also be given in this situation.​
These rules are not negotiable & the administrators and moderators reserve the right to amend them at any time.

*Here are a few abbreviations you can use in your title:*

WTB: Want to Buy
FS: For Sale
WTT: Want to Trade
WTT+Cash: self-explanatory
GB: Group Buy

*Concluding Transactions*

When buying items in the WTS/B/T Pipe Stuff, the expectation is that payment be tendered, based upon seller instructions, within 24 hours of agreeing to a transaction.

When selling items in the WTS/B/T Pipe Stuff, the expectation is, unless a prior agreement has been reached, the item(s) be shipped within 48 hours of conclusion and that some method of tracking is supplied.

*Special Notes:*

When you enter into a sale, buy, or trade, take every precaution to ensure that the transaction runs smoothly, but if it doesn't, do not post about it in the open forum. Keep it private between the parties involved.

Also, if the person who starts a thread could post when the deal is done, one of the mods can then close the thread.

We hope you enjoy these forums! :smile2:

- The Administrators and Moderators at Puff.com


----------

